# MTB Sunday 5/24



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

anyone interested in sunday afternoon/evening?  I'm open to anywhere but if no takers i guess i'll just try out the rez in west hartford.  cant get too lost in there hopefully.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

Might be down for the early morning slot. Afternoon I'll be at a BBQ getting drunk.


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

I would prefer early too but I have a wedding saturday night in boston so i wont be back in time.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> I would prefer early too but I have a wedding saturday night in boston so i wont be back in time.



The real reason is you know you'll be hungover that morning.


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> The real reason is you know you'll be hungover that morning.



that and i'll be waking up 140 miles from my house.


----------



## powhunter (May 21, 2009)

Give me a call tonight,,,,Ive got a nice Bob Marley ride planned out for sunday,,,Your not afraid of submerging your bike in a lake right??

steveo


----------



## 2knees (May 21, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Give me a call tonight,,,,Ive got a nice Bob Marley ride planned out for sunday,,,Your not afraid of submerging your bike in a lake right??
> 
> steveo




NICE.  nope i have no fear of jumping that p.o.s. into a lake.  the bigger the air, the better too.


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2009)

Not sure what our plans are for this weekend yet. But if you guys ride the Rez. (or somewhere else interesting) I will be there if I am available. I have no interest in riding Meriden Mt, the drive just isn’t worth it.

Pat, if you ever want to ride the Rez after work one night let me know. If you don’t know your way around that place you may never even find the trails, and you can get pretty lost.


----------



## o3jeff (May 21, 2009)

I probably won't be able to ride until about 6.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Not sure what our plans are for this weekend yet. But if you guys ride the Rez. (or somewhere else interesting) I will be there if I am available. I have no interest in riding Meriden Mt, the drive just isn’t worth it.
> 
> Pat, if you ever want to ride the Rez after work one night let me know. If you don’t know your way around that place you may never even find the trails, and you can get pretty lost.



Sunday's my birthday, aren't you suppose to be busy all day catering to my every whim? 

Damn right you are. 

Sorry guys, Tim's busy Sunday. Personal stuff. Very important.


----------



## powhunter (May 21, 2009)

bros before ho's!!!!   LOL j/k

steveo


----------



## MRGisevil (May 21, 2009)

Tre harsh, Steveo.......I really thought I was the bro and timmy was the ho....now I see how it really is


----------



## powhunter (May 22, 2009)

so whats the deal here jeff???? Pat????

steveo


----------



## 2knees (May 22, 2009)

How bout 6:00 at nassahegan.  Jeff can be the tour guide


----------



## o3jeff (May 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> How bout 6:00 at nassahegan.  Jeff can be the tour guide



I'll be there.


----------



## powhunter (May 22, 2009)

ok cool...


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2009)

Where do you want to start from? Scoville?


----------



## 2knees (May 23, 2009)

whichever area will give us some good hucks.  that would be nice.  other then that, i have no idea cause i've only ridden twice in my life.


----------



## powhunter (May 23, 2009)

yea I dont really care...as long as its not one of gregs "cardiac arrest" rides

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2009)

Corner of scoville and 69 then. Same place u and I rode from last year Pat


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2009)

Stone has the dirt jumps and the hobo cave drop.  I don't know about much on the Scoville side for drops, other than the big one at the start of the Scoville twisties.


----------



## 2knees (May 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Stone has the dirt jumps and the hobo cave drop.  I don't know about much on the Scoville side for drops, other than the big one at the start of the Scoville twisties.



I did that side my first time on a mtn bike with Greg and some of these guys.  The hobo cave drop was fun but the massive uphill riding nearly killed me.  :smile:


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

If you you guys want to go earlier,let me know. I thought my picnic was today, when in fact it was yesterday and I missed it.


----------



## powhunter (May 24, 2009)

If anyone else is going we are meeting at 5:30

steveo


----------



## 2knees (May 24, 2009)

we're having torrential downpours and huge t-stoms in hartford.  anything going on around you Jeff?


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

Heavy rain with some pea size hail right now.


----------



## 2knees (May 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Heavy rain with some pea size hail right now.



what do you think?  is it worth driving over there?


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

http://images.intellicast.com/WeatherImg/RadarLoop/hfd_None_anim.gif


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

Not sure, seems to be stopping now and the sky looks sunny north of here, but the radar shows some that can come out way


----------



## 2knees (May 24, 2009)

still want to give it a shot?  i have nothing pressing to do so i'm still game.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

I'm game, the trees should block most of the rain if we get hit again.


----------



## 2knees (May 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm game, the trees should block most of the rain if we get hit again.



lol, and attract any and all lightning!

i'm leaving now.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

I hope the rain isn't too bad for you guys, enjoy!


----------



## severine (May 24, 2009)

How's that heavy downpour and thunderstorm doing for you guys?  Sorry about the weather.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

We got in a grueling 2.58 miles before it starting raining and thundering(probably should of taken the National weathers warnings of tornado's on the radio and bailed). 2knees hit all the jumps and Steveo took a hard fall.

I will probably try and get a ride in tomorrow sometimes.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Sounds awesome! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> and Steveo took a hard fall.
> .



it wouldn't be a ride with Steve-o if he didn't take a hard fall


----------



## powhunter (May 24, 2009)

Nice riding with you guys...Shoulder and hand are kinda sore but nothing serious....Hit the first 2 a-frames ok and was expecting the third (to be an a-frame also) Wrong!!  Front tire hit first and I went OTB and shoulder checked something hard.... Jeff led the way at a pretty decent pace...and Pat was hitting all the hits with ease...Had to shift with my left hand on the ride home...Rehabbing  now with some tasty brews!

Steveo


----------



## severine (May 24, 2009)

At least you have an excuse to drink (not like you need one!).  Sounds like you guys made the best of it. :beer:


----------



## MRGisevil (May 25, 2009)

mr. Evil said:


> it wouldn't be a ride with steve-o if he didn't take a hard fall



Ｍｒ．　Ｅｖｉｌ　ｌｉｋｅｓ　ｔｏ　ｐｌａｙ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｈｉｓ　ｓｗｏｒｄ．


----------

